# Quonset building



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello All,

I was looking at prices for Quonset type sheds and it sounds like the mfg vary the steel thickness depending on where it is used. I live in North Carolina and the prices were quoted me for 22 ga . Doesn't that seem a little light ? What gauge should I be looking for in ?North Carolina?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A few gauges thinner and you could cut it with a good pair of kitchen shears


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

If I remember right my building is 18 gauge and I don't think I would ever do any less with our Kansas winds.
Be sure to shop around with the different companys. When I bought mine I called about six companys and then when I was ready to buy I called the three I liked best. I told them I was buying a building at the end of the day and give me the best price they could, who ever was cheapest got the sale. Of course I had to hear the sales pitch about why they had a better building but in the end they all came down on price from the original quotes. They all dropped the price 15 to 20 percent.


----------

